# Treat your customers better



## roachb (Nov 24, 2004)

$149 to replace a two-year old Premiere that failed is a lousy deal. I purchased to lifetime subscription so I can't give that up. I should at least be allowed to upgrade the unit and keep the subscription. Plus you want a $99 deposit until you get the unit returned. My 13 year old Bose system recently failed and they gave me a new system at about half price and trusted me to return the old unit. You should treat your long time customers more like Bose.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Being a long time customer you must have known that they only have a 90 day warranty and that lifetime is tied to the box and not the customer. This has been their policy since 1999 when the first S1 was released.

These days with lifetime costing $400-500 I always spring for the 3 year extended warranty. $40 is cheap insurance for such an expensive purchase.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I think that the CSRs may sometimes have discretion to do better on the non-warranty replacement rate....


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

roachb said:


> My 13 year old Bose system recently failed and they gave me a new system at about half price and trusted me to return the old unit. You should treat your long time customers more like Bose.


That makes me laugh. Bose makes more profit off their systems at _half_ price than TiVo makes off theirs at full. They are the Monster Cables of electronics.


----------



## rcanoza (Feb 2, 2014)

roachb, you do realize this isn't a Tivo Inc. official forum, right


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jakerock said:


> That makes me laugh. Bose makes more profit off their systems at _half_ price than TiVo makes off theirs at full. They are the Monster Cables of electronics.


Does TiVo still lose money on every unit it sells?


----------

